# Golf in Vilamoura



## sharonsnow91 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi All

We are keen golfers and looking to buy a property in Vilamoura. Can anyone advise as to whether there are golf societies in Vilamoura please, or if there are ways to get cheaper green fees? Joining a society would be great, as it's a great way to make friends in the community. Many thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Vilamoura is a good Central location but in my view as an average (poor) golfer the courses are a bit limited and there is more fun to be had exploring other courses up and down the Algarve 

For the cost of a Club Membership you can use a discount provider like Algarve Golf and can play a LOT of games at different courses for the same annual outlay.

Once you get to know a few people you will quickly be invited for tournaments, texas scrambles etc


----------



## sharonsnow91 (Jul 5, 2017)

Good morning
Thank you for responding to my email. We will certainly take your advice. Twilight golf also seems a good option, so will probably take advantage of that too. 

The courses in the Algarve are so beautiful and well maintained, and I guess that's due to the high green fees cost. We are looking forward to playing the various courses, and who knows, we might bump into you at some point! 

Thank you again for taking the time to reply to my post.

Happy golfing!

Best wishes
Sharon


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

we own an apartment at Vilasol golf resort and get discounted fees for golf, but we dont play so ive no idea what the discount is


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Golf for Greys*

Google Golf for Greys, it might be what you are looking for. We haven't used it ourselves.


----------

